# Feedback on Spray Mall Pressure Pro washers



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

On a earlier post I was inquiring about MITM washers from SW. Now I have come across a Honda 4000psi w/4gpm assembled by Pressure Pro on Spray Mall web site. I can pick one of these up for less than the MITM CA 3000psi w/3gpm from SW. Just wondering if anyone out there has purchased through these guys and had good luck with these washers?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Lots of guys in my field use them. I had back luck with one but that particular unit was just a lemon. Use the savings to buy a 4 gpm (or better)


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Honda motor and cat pump and your golden!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> Honda motor and cat pump and your golden!


:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have ordered from Spray Mall before and they are good to deal with but never order a PW through them.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I have ordered from Spray Mall before and they are good to deal with but never order a PW through them.



Did you mean to say ordered? as in never have or don't


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have ordered from Spray Mall before and they are good to deal with_* but never order a PW through them*_.


Do you mean ...do not...or never have?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I read it as Sean ordered other products from them, just not pessure washers. To clarify my own statement.. it was made about Pressure pro units. No one I know uses Spray mall. You can get better stuff elsewhere for less.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

The unit I was looking at had 4000psi, 4gpm 13hp honda engine, general pump, came with 50' hose and spraywand, model #E404HG for $1099 w/free shipping. Nobody that I researched could match the same price on the same unit. If they did, the price did not include the hose and sprayer or they were at least $200 more. It seems to me that all sprayers with the same psi/gpm have the same engines,pumps, etc. except maybe the frame that everything is mounted to is a little different. You pay extra for the name like MITM, but the parts are the same. What do you mean by better stuff for less elsewhere? Could you please enlighten me, I know very little about this stuff and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry. Yes I have ordered from them before and I had a good experience on airless stuff such as guns, tips, hoses and other stuff but I have never ordered a PW or any PW accessories.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry to disagree with Proto but I think Cat Pumps suck!!!! their parts are the most expensive and you cannot get the check valves out of the manifold without destroying them and the check valve sets start at $96.00 per set and go up as the units get bigger. Check with your local service center to see if the will honor the warranty. I have spoken to many service centers across the country and a lot of them are refusing to do warranty repair on equipment bought online


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

agreed.


----------

